# Are you serious...



## Kyle (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2007)

What the crap is that...


----------



## JJH (Nov 9, 2007)

Labels this as a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2007)

Why have something like that when you can have a real guitar?


----------



## JJH (Nov 9, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Why have something like that when you can have a real guitar?


 I believe the "Are you serious" thing is the fact that it's the same as Guitar Hero.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone see Wednesday's episode of South Park?


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, I just would rather play a real guitar than a fake one with colored buttons. >_<  I'm not a Guitar Hero fan either.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

Ripping of a game that rips off actual musical skill.  Interesting.  "No amp needed".  Should be "no game console needed".


----------



## yasuharu (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Anyone see Wednesday's episode of South Park?


 I did, and it was awesome.  "Thad can play Guitar Hero acoustically."


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was my favorite part of the whole thing, I think.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Anyone see Wednesday's episode of South Park?


I did...


It was awsome!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Ripping of a game that rips off actual musical skill.  Interesting.  "No amp needed".  Should be "no game console needed".


 Or for that matter, skill.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It takes skill, but not musical skill.

Beyond timing and rhythm, I guess.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 9, 2007)

I've seen something else similar to that, but I can't find it now.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 9, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I've seen something else similar to that, but I can't find it now.


 I have too, except it was on a commercial. It looked so crappy  >_<


----------



## Spazzums (Nov 9, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing a commercial about something similar to this. It's this Drake Bell Guitar Game. I couldn't find a picture of the game, though. I only found the guitar.






Or at least it looks like this.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks like a playskool thing


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 10, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah that's the "I can play guitar" thing.  I would be interesting if

1. It wasn't a kids toy
2. it was really a game, rather than an electronic guitar lesson in a box.

I like the idea that they made it more like a real guitar, with the strings and a button for each fret, making it at least a little more realistic.  It would be madness to have something like that on Guitar Hero, it would separate the real guitar players from the posers in a way.  Beats me how they would make it possible to tell the person what button to press at a glance, maybe they could use an actual note system, like tell us to play a certain note.

It would be sweet for the real players, but for the people who just play guitar hero, it would probably suck, since you wouldn't know where the notes are and how to make a certain chord.

I'm rambling.

but yeah, it would be pretty hardcore.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah I'm not reading that.

Anyway, I suck at guitar hero. I cannot play Viola.

I'm not a big music person I suppose, and that looks like a version of guitar hero for the parent who has no idea what it is, it'll make millions.


----------



## SIDEKICKBILLY74 (Nov 10, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I quit. I quit.

I quit I quit I quit.

I quit.


----------



## Mino (Nov 10, 2007)

SIDEKICKBILLY74 said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, I remember you now.  From the Crossing Guardian.

You are an oooold TBT member.


----------

